
Selective, secret consultations have no place in open Government - jsingleton
https://www.openrightsgroup.org/press/releases/2017/secret-consultations-have-no-place-in-open-government
======
jsingleton
Follow up blog post (linking this to WannaCry):
[https://www.openrightsgroup.org/blog/2017/tcns-
encryption](https://www.openrightsgroup.org/blog/2017/tcns-encryption)
(discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14365046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14365046))

Deadline to complain to the home office is 19 May (tomorrow). You may also
want to contact your MP, as they will probably be up for re-election very
soon.

